# Oct is breast cancer awareness month



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

*pink arrow prayers*

i hope that everybody that reads this, will be your prayers for my mother in law for she has fought breast cancer for nine years, and now the cancer has moved to her liver and is now in a hospece facillity and she dosn't have long to live, so i hope everybody keeps us in your prayers. My wife shoots victory x-rigers arrows and carries a pink arrow in her quiver, i shoot eastons but i still carry a pink victory and hope u do to


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*In my Prayers*

I will keep you and yours in my prayers. If anyone knows where I can get a pink Victory arrow I will gladly carry it in my quiver to all the shoots I attend.
I shoot out of MD


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

deadlyjest said:


> I will keep you and yours in my prayers. If anyone knows where I can get a pink Victory arrow I will gladly carry it in my quiver to all the shoots I attend.
> I shoot out of MD


an AT Sponsor supporter: http://www.wehavearrows.com


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

My husband an I carry a pink Victoy arrow in our quivers. I had a really good friend that went though breast cancer. My thoughts and prayers are with you and mother-in-law.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 2xw (Jun 1, 2009)

ttt for a great cause.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey its Jason from Victory...I shoot pink arrows for the cause, and if you would like to give me a call on monday and Ill gladly get you involved with this great program!!!

Jason
Victory Archery
866-924-6565


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Natural Predator has teamed up with victory arrows in a campaign for BCA. They don't have it on their website yet, but if you go to face book and look up scott gudowicz you can see what they are doing. I'll see if I can figure out how do download a picture on hear. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

thank u so much for your support


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a picture of a pink arrow from natural predator and victory arrows. PM if you want more info.


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

that looks awsome


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

this should be a sticky


----------



## Mule426 (Aug 13, 2009)

TTT for a great cause!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

support the boobies!!! actually we have to support the women with the boobies, and keep our loved ones from getting this crap!!!


----------



## Hoytshooter56 (Feb 18, 2007)

i would like to keep this one close to the top


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

:bump: for some excellent arrows, and a great cause .. my mom goes for brain surgery tommorow to remove cancer. I will always carry a Pink Arrow in my quiver. Cancer is a Horrible Thing  no matter what type it is.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

bhntr35, will these be available in the new .600 spine?

Smoke and Hoyt, Prayers sent.

My wife is getting her stitches removed today from her reconstruction. She's had a long, rough year. (diagnosed last November) Two steps forward and one back the whole time, but she's almost done with this 

This should be a sticky on the main pages too.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

benzy said:


> bhntr35, will these be available in the new .600 spine?
> 
> Smoke and Hoyt, Prayers sent.
> 
> ...



No, they are only in 300/400/500. They have to a white coat then the pink coat. So a 600 just would be too brittle/weak to shoot.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Good cause guys. :clap:


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks BHTR, I was hoping to shoot them out of my recurve, but the wheels can shoot pink too.


----------

